# Replacement windows for a Hymer



## flashingblade (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, 

My local pondlife has just popped my side windows. I run an 89 Hymer 544 and it's the offside cab windows. Two piece, one sliding. Can anyone tell me where i can get replacements? 
I live full time in it so I really need to get it sorted asap.
I'm based in Altrincham, Cheshire but i don't mind travelling and can't go to work until it's done so it's going to be expensive any way !
any help appreciated


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: replacement windows for a hymer*



flashingblade said:


> hi there. my local pondlife has just popped my side windows. i run an 89 hymer 544 and it's the offside cab windows. two piece, one sliding. can anyone tell me where i can get replacements ?
> i live full time in it so i really need to get it sorted asap.
> i'm based in altrincham, cheshire but i don't mind travelling and can't go to work until it's done so it's going to be expensive any way !
> any help appreciated


Hi Flashingblade,

Sorry to hear of your bad luck, regarding the local scroats.

Peter Hambilton, a independent Hymer specialist isn't too far from you.

Hambiton Engineering
I can recommend him, having had some remedial work done, and I know that he often keeps second hand spares.
Sorry that I can't be of more help.

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

I can second Jock's statement about Peter Hambilton. What he doesn't know about Hymers is not worth knowing and I'm sure he will be able to find you a suitable window.

I also have had work done by him. Highly recommended.

777 8)


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

[email protected] Send him an email with the serial number of your Hymer and a description of the window. He may be able to sell you the windows you need. We ordered a window directly from Hymer without any problems. Took me all of 15 minutes to install it, well actually 25 as I put the frame on backwards the first time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> [email protected] Send him an email with the serial number of your Hymer and a description of the window. He may be able to sell you the windows you need. We ordered a window directly from Hymer without any problems. Took me all of 15 minutes to install it, well actually 25 as I put the frame on backwards the first time.


Good on you Jhelm, that is really handy to know.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## flashingblade (Feb 23, 2009)

*windows*

hi there. many thanks for your help. yesterday, i drove to preston and bought the windows ( peter was too busy to fit but gave me any tips i needed ). i fitted them myself and now back to normality ! 
i can too recommend hambiton engineering to everyone.
cheers


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: windows*



flashingblade said:


> hi there. many thanks for your help. yesterday, i drove to preston and bought the windows ( peter was too busy to fit but gave me any tips i needed ). i fitted them myself and now back to normality !
> i can too recommend hambiton engineering to everyone.
> cheers


Hello again,

Glad to hear that you got sorted at such short notice, and for letting us all know how you got on.

I know that Peter isn't cheap, but he is better than most of the rest, *especially *Broonfools. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

